# BMW Emblem for Sport Edition F5 Rims.



## scriber (May 7, 2007)

Hi,
I just purchased a winter tire/wheel set from tire rack with the Sport Edition F5 rims but the stock center caps do not fit. Where can I buy the stickers? I measure 55mm for the Sport Edition Center caps. The only places I have found online are overseas. Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

We don't have any that fit, but you could try Bavauto.com, BMP.com or Ebay?


----------

